# TOX - Tox Free Solutions



## amohonour (16 March 2005)

Read some interesting posts on hotcopper about this one any thoughts?


----------



## hano53 (27 October 2005)

*tox*

Any thoughts on this stock


----------



## amohonour (30 October 2005)

*Re: TOX anyone holding or looking at this one?*

More than when i first posted have been in this for the ride great future in this coy. Management have really turned things around... profits profits profits, it is getting ready for its next leg upward.


----------



## Kauri (30 October 2005)

*Re: TOX anyone holding or looking at this one?*

I'm looking ( hopefully      ) for another pattern or maybe a bounce from the trendline.


----------



## amohonour (30 October 2005)

*Re: TOX anyone holding or looking at this one?*

so kauri where do you expect this to bounce from


----------



## Kauri (30 October 2005)

*Re: TOX anyone holding or looking at this one?*

Amohonour

               the trendline


----------



## amohonour (30 October 2005)

*Re: TOX anyone holding or looking at this one?*



			
				Kauri said:
			
		

> Amohonour
> 
> the trendline





what price


----------



## Kauri (30 October 2005)

*Re: TOX anyone holding or looking at this one?*



			
				amohonour said:
			
		

> what price




  Wish I knew...may not even get back to the trend line... I just play the probabilities...  if it does and bounces I'll be on it, if not, I wont be.    :  
   Likewise if a tradable pattern develops and breaks etc.....


----------



## amohonour (30 October 2005)

*Re: TOX anyone holding or looking at this one?*

fair enough thanks for that


----------



## amohonour (12 November 2005)

*Re: TOX anyone holding or looking at this one?*

Friday interesting day and probably will see a good week ahead for TOX. Lots of rumours floating around about upgrades, expanding being take over target this all has put a lot of focus on TOX. Few big boys buying up quite heavily late Friday. Does anyone have any opinions on the so called rumours. cheers


----------



## tech/a (12 November 2005)

*Re: TOX anyone holding or looking at this one?*



			
				amohonour said:
			
		

> Few big boys buying up quite heavily late Friday. Does anyone have any opinions on the so called rumours. cheers




Do you mean a few larger trades went through or you know who these "Big Boys" are? i.e. funds?

From the list the biggest was 500000 at 10.5c or 50K the average "large" order being 250000. Looks like punters to me.


----------



## sam76 (6 December 2005)

*Re: TOX anyone holding or looking at this one?*

Heard some good mail on this one yesterday.   

I'm bought in Jan options @11 cents.

certain "people" buying up big and revised announcement coming out soon.

Short term play.

Sam


----------



## randomtrader (6 December 2005)

*Re: TOX anyone holding or looking at this one?*

I bought some a few weeks ago at 10 cents, then after a friend of mine went to the AGM in Perth on Thursday, I bought more at 14 cents.  I see a lot of potential for this stock, seeing it as a great medium term buy.


----------



## GreatPig (13 January 2006)

*Re: TOX anyone holding or looking at this one?*

Ready to start another run up perhaps?

I also bought some at 14 cents back in early December, and have managed to resist selling during the correction. Hopefully it will move forward now and I'll start to see some black in the gain column!

Cheers,
GP


----------



## sam76 (13 January 2006)

*Re: TOX anyone holding or looking at this one?*



			
				sam76 said:
			
		

> Heard some good mail on this one yesterday.
> 
> I'm bought in Jan options @11 cents.
> 
> ...





Expect an announcement soon


----------



## johnno261 (14 January 2006)

*Re: TOX anyone holding or looking at this one?*

I have been holding this for 6 weeks now and i have been told, to hold out any sale until results of half yearly come thru.They will be very pleasant I hear!!! I pose the question, "Why would you sell on such a great looking upward trend?" Good luck to all!
GREAT CHART GREATPIG!!


----------



## GreatPig (23 January 2006)

Finally, a close above 14 cents!

Let's hope it can stay up there.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## nizar (23 January 2006)

*Re: TOX anyone holding or looking at this one?*



			
				johnno261 said:
			
		

> I have been holding this for 6 weeks now and i have been told, to hold out any sale until results of half yearly come thru.They will be very pleasant I hear!!! I pose the question, "Why would you sell on such a great looking upward trend?" Good luck to all!
> GREAT CHART GREATPIG!!




hmm... looks like ur prediction was spot on johnno!

was it a just a hunch or did u hear sumthing//


----------



## GreatPig (30 January 2006)

Oh dear... is it failing to push on upwards? A slight adjustment to the trend line makes it look back on track though.

Anyway, I'll be keeping a close eye on it tomorrow.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## surelle (31 March 2006)

An article published in yesterdays "Australian" recommended this one to keep an eye on
This company gets rid of geological waste in WA. - trading at .145c

Any thoughts on this one??

Tried to find a copy of the article to scan in, but it seems it's been trashed...sorry for the attempt at humour

p.s just saw the other thread...oops


----------



## slam (1 April 2006)

Hi All
Is there another thread on TOX?
If so, can someone post a link, I have searched but cant find

TIA
Slam


----------



## surelle (1 April 2006)

slam said:
			
		

> Hi All
> Is there another thread on TOX?
> If so, can someone post a link, I have searched but cant find
> 
> ...





Hi there, 
I started another in error, but I think Joe has amalgamated mine into this one (thanks Joe - if you did)
cheers


----------



## Chief Wigam (23 April 2006)

Hope you don't mind my asking but does anyone know what the company's goals are in the next 12months?  Are they look to acquire? They have some cash in the bank.

Anyone know what the quality of leadership on the Board is like?


----------



## Chief Wigam (17 September 2006)

ANyone still following this one? It's stuck in a sideways pattern and cannot break the 15c mark.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (9 October 2006)

Can somebody explain to me whats happening to this share -was 15 cents ....now $ 1.39 ????? has there been a restructuring ,or profit results ,that have missed my radar ,or a rights issue?
 :1zhelp:


----------



## lesm (9 October 2006)

3 veiws of a secret said:
			
		

> Can somebody explain to me whats happening to this share -was 15 cents ....now $ 1.39 ????? has there been a restructuring ,or profit results ,that have missed my radar ,or a rights issue?
> :1zhelp:



There has been a recent 1:8 share consolidation.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (9 October 2006)

lesm said:
			
		

> There has been a recent 1:8 share consolidation.




Many thanx .......I was rushing and changing screens ..........yep I read that announcement .....but was not sure if that was the sole reason.


----------



## mmmmining (15 February 2007)

Very interesting development:

   at 16:22pm issued a trading halt;
   at 17:37pm issued a response to ASX query;

The situation: SP rose from $1.4sh to as high as $1.80 today in less than a week with huge volume today.

The interesting is the order of announcements. Response to ASX query after an after hour trading halt? Are the guys in TOX wet their pants after receiving a speed ticket? 

I guess the logic sequence is:

Response to ASX Query for nothing happened; and then wait a minute, I lied, I do have something to tell, suppose to be secret, someone just have taken advantage of it....

We should find it out tomorrow.


----------



## Halba (15 February 2007)

hi mmmming

we meet again

umm i don't hold this but i believe fat prophets are pumping it today

i doubt much change in fundamentals


----------



## LifeisShort (15 February 2007)

Halba said:
			
		

> hi mmmming
> 
> we meet again
> 
> ...




Very interesting. I'm holding this since last year. This is confusing....the speeding ticket after the company announcement about a possible acquisition???


----------



## mmmmining (20 February 2007)

Just as LIS and myself figured it out. The speed ticket is well served. 

I believe ACCC should investigate who is buying within last a few days, and where did they get the insider information. 

It does not affect me a bit, but I guess there are a few unhappy people around. But it is a good company to keep for a while until the business is out of control because of too many acquisitions.


----------



## wideboythin (4 December 2007)

There havnt been any comments on this stock in a long while. Any one got any comments on TOX? Nobody holding this one anymore? Been looking into it. Any advice or information on this one?

Thanks in advance


----------



## cloggs (5 December 2007)

They just posted an AGM presentation a few days (30 Nov) ago which is a good read if you're a holder.


----------



## eric35 (15 August 2008)

I have been following TOX for a few days now, seems to have come up to the first resistance of 1.93. Once it breaks through that, I can see the next resistance at about 2.49, this does seem achievable. They had a good presentation on 12 Aug, would have pushed the SP up. 

The chart shows that it could well enter stage 2 again and keep on going, although the volume is often quite week.

I am not holding yet, but will enter if it breaks through 2.05.

Happy Trading


----------



## chops_a_must (6 March 2013)

Had this one on the watch list for a few years now.

Bought into this one first thing this morning on an outstanding blue sky breakout.

Financials look good. Continues to provide good results and good earnings.

And will benefit from the mining legacy and also from increased production of mines, not necessarily commodity prices.

Been a while since these types of buys on breaks have been successful, so we'll see. Haven't seen a sell side so thin since before the gfc.


----------



## System (30 May 2018)

On May 28th, 2018, Tox Free Solutions Limited (TOX) was removed from the ASX's official list in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement by which Cleanaway Waste Management Limited acquired all of the Company's issued capital.


----------

